# What deep thinkers men are...



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 16, 2016)

I mowed the lawn today, and after doing so I sat down and had a cold beer.

The day was really quite beautiful, and the drink facilitated some deep thinking.

My wife walked by and asked me what I was doing, and I said 'nothing'.

The reason I said 'nothing' instead of saying 'just thinking' is because she then would have asked 'about what ?'

At that point I would have had to explain that men are deep thinkers

about various topics, which would lead to other questions.

Finally, I pondered an age old question:

Is giving birth more painful than getting kicked in the nuts?

Women always maintain that giving birth is way more painful than

a guy getting kicked in the nuts, but how could they "know"?

Well, after another beer, and some more heavy deductive thinking,

I have come up with an answer to that question:

Getting kicked in the groin is more painful than having a baby, and even though

I obviously couldn't really "know"...here is the reason for my conclusion:

A year or so after giving birth, a woman will often say,

"It might be nice to have another child."

On the other hand, you never hear a guy say:

"You know, I think I would like another kick in the groin."

I rest my case.

Time for another beer, and then maybe a nap in that hammock.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 16, 2016)

Yep! I agree.


----------



## joe black (Jan 16, 2016)

A marvelous deduction......somewhat obvious, but still absolutely ccorrect.


----------



## alelover (Jan 21, 2016)

Can't argue with that logic.


----------



## driedstick (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## mosparky (Jan 21, 2016)

Perfect logic 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I saw all 3 of mine born and always said if men had the babies, we'd have to have litters cuz no man would ever consider doing that twice.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 27, 2016)

Too funny and from my point of view...TRUE!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 29, 2016)

Great deductive reasoning.

Gary


----------

